
We don’t need nearly as much protein as we consume - Kaibeezy
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20180522-we-dont-need-nearly-as-much-protein-as-we-consume
======
Kaibeezy
_"... consuming more protein than need is wasteful in terms of money, and it’s
paid down the toilet ..."_

------
lazylizard
What was the bit about Vilhjalmur Stefansson trying to say? Whats about the
quorn part???

